

Ask HN: Does it matter to be a Computer Sc. student to enter the industry? - aniketpant

I am not a computer science student. But I am really passionate about coding. A lot of people keep telling me that my academic branch is different from what I like and it will not do me any good. Does it really matter if I am not a computer science student.
======
reemrevnivek
It will do you some good, and may be perfectly fine. I have three thoughts
that might help you determine how valuable it is for you:

As an Electrical Engineering student, I find that I also enjoy coding.
Developing a program is similar in many ways to developing an embedded system.
My experience in the design process helps greatly in both areas, and I feel
that I'm just as productive, if not more productive, than my CS counterparts.
In fact, I'm currently writing C++ desktop apps in an internship. These apps
interface with external hardware, where my EE skills come into play. My
education has helped me to do this job, and I'm at least as good at it as
someone who had no skill with hardware. If your academic branch is related to
design, math, science, or the market you wish to enter, then it's a perfectly
fine discipline for you to be in.

If you don't have familiarity with a CS department at your school, you should
be aware that computer science in its pure sense is very different from
working in a programming industry. You don't necessarily have to touch a
keyboard at all to do computer science; it's basically a discipline of
mathematics. However, some schools have a CS department which is designed to
prepare you for industry, which can't really be called computer science. A
traditional CS degree isn't the ideal preparation for entry to industry.

Now, if you were a student in an academic branch completely unrelated to the
industry you want to enter, it might be hard to find sufficient value to
justify the degree. You'd have to approach it from a "learning how to learn"
or "wholistic education" standpoint.

~~~
aniketpant
Well, this is true, but doesn't passion come first. I know so many coders who
did their engineering in arts or commerce or are chemical engineers.

And from all of them, I have learnt one thing, to never give up what you love
the most :)

------
polymatter
In general, no it doesn't really matter at all, especially not if you have a
degree in maths or the sciences instead. If you're going for a programming
position though it really helps if you can demonstrate other programs you have
written.

But please give us more information about what you want to do.

~~~
aniketpant
I am currently a web developer but doing my Mechanical Engineering.

